# Off-Topic >  Announcing New YouTUbe Channel: "Shoestring Shipyard"

## Downeast Thunder

Big Announcement!

I've just launched a new YouTube channel. My Downeast Thunder Creations channel is such a wide ranging eclectic mix of topics, I decided to concentrate all my boat building and boat related videos on just one, dedicated channel.Right now, the new channel only has two videos posted, but I'll be working diligently on getting it populated with lots of content as fast as I can. Many of you know I'm retired as a naval architect and marine engineer. I'm quite excited to get this new channel going, and I may collaborate with other content providers in the near future. You can also bet most of the the content will be DIY, for sure! There are some giveaways in the near future as well, so subscribe today and help me get the ball rolling, please!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxg...7pEqQNRKhhO91Q

----------

